# [SOLVED] umlaute in maildomain

## h0mer`-

hi,

folgendes problem. ich betreibe eine typo3 seite unter einem domainnamen mit umlauten (domäne.com). nun soll diese seite über ein kontaktformular emails versenden. auf dem server läuft postfix.

das bekomme ich, sobald ich das formular ausfülle in den logfiles.

```

postfix/error[11338]: 44B2ACED361: to=<info@dom??ne.com>, relay=none, delay=0.03, delays=0.02/0/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.3, status=bounced (bad address syntax)
```

verschicke ich auf der console eine mail mit mutt klappt es. mailx funktioniert ebenfalls nicht.

postfix kann somit als fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden. meine erste idee war typo3 - jedoch finde ich es komisch daß der mailversand mit mutt klappt und mit mailx nicht. liegt es evtl. doch an einer komponente auf dem server?

dankeLast edited by h0mer`- on Wed Aug 26, 2009 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

mit dem Stichwort Punnycode und IDN solltest du weiterkommen.

Py

----------

## h0mer`-

danke für den hinweis, jedoch läuft die domain bereits prima unter der url und ist auch ansurfbar. am apache liegt es also auch nicht.

es geht hier um den mailversand, der über mutt klappt und über mailx und das typo3 formular nicht. kA wieso.

----------

## py-ro

Weil nicht jedes Programm in der Lage ist die Umsetzung von Sonderzeichen nach Punnycode selber zu gewährleisten oder es auch autmatisch tut. Also musst entweder du per Hand dafür sorgen oder die entsprechenden Optionen aktivieren.

In deinem Log sollte dan sowas "xn--domne-ira.de " erscheinen.

Py

----------

## h0mer`-

okay, also liegt es am typo3 bzw an den einstellungen des progamms, welches typo3 zum mailversand nutzt. danke.

die typo3 seite habe ich nicht selber geschrieben daher weiß ich nicht wo ich da ansetzen soll - hast du eine idee wie ich mailx dazu bringen kann?

----------

## Raze

Du musst den Punnycode verwenden, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Wenn du dich per SMTP-Auth anmelden möchtest, wahrscheinlich auch, von Courier-Authlib weiß ich, dass es keine Umlaute unterstützt, endete mit "dom.ne" im Log ..

----------

## h0mer`-

jo alles klar - standardemail für das kontaktformular auf punycode geändert und funzt. sieht halt irgendwie ekelig aus aber kunden sehen es ja zum glück nicht. 

danke euch beiden.

----------

